# First Attempt at Eq'ing Subs with MiniDSP - Graph Interpretation Help



## AGINHOUSE (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is the first measurements I have made with my DSP. I ran two flat sweeps with no EQ. Then ran the EQ utility in REW and ran again. I'm seeing very little change. Thinking I could possibly be doing something wrong. 

I am running the sweep with the Main towers operation with a Xover at 100Hz so I can understand the jump at 92Hz but I am seeing very little change in the lower end? I guess I was expecting a flatter response after the EQ? Im hoping for some interpretation from some of the seniors here. Thanks in advance.

Red and Green are flat prior to any DSP Filters. Baby Blue was after I imported filters to DSP from REW.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The target shape isn't right for that response - looks like a sub+main measurement, but the target is for a sub only with an 80 Hz crossover (see below). 









For a sub + main measurement the target should be "full range" to be flat, with whatever house curve you want superimposed on top.


----------



## AGINHOUSE (Jan 28, 2014)

JohnM said:


> The target shape isn't right for that response - looks like a sub+main measurement, but the target is for a sub only with an 80 Hz crossover (see below).
> 
> View attachment 101450
> 
> ...



John, thank you for your response. 

Please excuse my ignorance but it sounds like your telling me that the errors I made have to do with the information I put in regarding the type of measurement I am targeting? And not the settings in my EQ after the sweep? I'll go back and review my settings this evening. 

AG


----------



## AGINHOUSE (Jan 28, 2014)

John, please see attached, does this appear to be correct? Red is flat and the blue line is with the EQ filters from REW. Thanks again


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The filtered measurement doesn't look like the prediction, which suggests the filter settings are not getting to the equaliser correctly. When you say "DSP", what equaliser are you using? If miniDSP, which version?


----------



## AGINHOUSE (Jan 28, 2014)

JohnM said:


> When you say "DSP", what equaliser are you using? If miniDSP, which version?


The MiniDSP 2x4 along with the 2x4 Advanced plugin.

I have MiniDSP selected as my Equaliser, but I questioned that selection because REW offers 6 filters where as my MiniDSP?plugin only gives me the ability to have 5 parametric bands? I took for granted that different plugins may allow an additional band?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmm. The other 2-way and 4-way advanced plug-ins allow 6 filters, hence the REW setting. I wonder how the 2x4-way behaves when it is sent a file with 6 sets of filter settings, which will it ignore, the first or the last? Do the gain and Q settings for the filters on the miniDSP control panel match the settings in REW?


----------



## AGINHOUSE (Jan 28, 2014)

JohnM said:


> Hmm. The other 2-way and 4-way advanced plug-ins allow 6 filters, hence the REW setting. I wonder how the 2x4-way behaves when it is sent a file with 6 sets of filter settings, which will it ignore, the first or the last? Do the gain and Q settings for the filters on the miniDSP control panel match the settings in REW?


The settings seem to be transferring fairly close into the DSP but as you were mentioning earlier, it appears as though some of the settings may not be taking correctly. Im sure this is probably due to user error....

Fortunately, I have not had 6 filters suggested by REW yet. I have been able to keep it below 5 for the most part. Less is better right.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The settings should be identical. You could try setting the filters manually to the values REW shows rather than transferring them via file, also make sure you apply them in the right place in the plug-in, probably best applying the filters to both channels in the input PEQ blocks.

You can disable the 6th filter to ensure REW doesn't attempt to use it.


----------



## AGINHOUSE (Jan 28, 2014)

I went back and manually entered in the settings for REW and this is what I got. Red is clean without EQ. I also show the response that EQ is trying to model after. I have a horrible peak at 92hz and terrible dip at 23. I am crossed at 100 with my mains. Could that be the reasoning for the peak at 92?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You are only applying EQ in the sub path, then? The mains will still be making a substantial contribution below the crossover, which is probably why your measurement differs from the prediction. Your subs will also be contributing above the crossover. Measurements of your sub alone and main speakers alone would make that easier to see. As an experiment you could try applying the EQ in the main L/R signal path before bass management. 

Sub phase and/or delay adjustments would alter the response through the crossover region.


----------



## Mike2001 (May 10, 2011)

It sounds as if you are trying to use the MiniDSP to provide Sub EQ, but you are measuring the Sub and one of the main speakers. To EQ the sub - only measure the sub. The 100Hz cross-over means that half your output at 100Hz is being generated by the mains - and the MiniDSP filter will have NO effect on that.
Regards, Mike.


John beat me to it.....................................................


----------

